# NY Wagner Society Ring Marathon Screening



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

The Wagner Society of New York will (not un-coincidentally, on the weekend before Wagner's birthday) be hosting a two-day Ring Marathon screening, featuring performances from both the Amsterdam & Copenhagen Rings- to be presented on May 17 & 18, at Scandinavia House, Victor Borge Hall- on Park Av between 37 & 38th Sts, Manhattan.

Full details in on-line brochure found here. Coffee breaks and lunches scheduled AND included, with the packages.

[Your humble dilettante will not be on-hand for day one, as I'll be doing the annual "metric century" bike ride for our county's Rotary Club... but I reserve the right to attend Sunday.]

Sounds like a great way to break the "Wagner drought" after the MET's complete deletion of Wagner from last year's schedule.


----------

